# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Bảng giá xe máy Suzuki tháng 01.2018 mới nhất hôm nay

## xedapdien956

1. Giá xe Suzuki GSX – S1000

•            Siêu Mô tô: 402,000,000 VND

Đánh giá xe GSX – S1000

•            Xe GSX-S1000 một mẫu xe đường phố với kiểu dáng năng động, thừa hưởng sức mạnh từ dòng xe GSX-R, cùng sự tiện lợi và linh hoạt tối đa trong điều khiển. Bất kể hành trình của bạn là những thành phố đông đúc hay những cung đường thênh thang bất tận, hãy cùng trải nghiệm.

•            Xe GSX-S1000 được thiết kế nhằm mang đến một hình ảnh hoang dã, cơ bắp nhưng vẫn rất năng động. Thiết kế này đáp ứng tốt tiêu chí mang đến sự thoải mái cho người lái. Cặp đèn định vị được thiết kế giống như cặp răng nanh của con mãnh thú. Hệ thống ống xả được thiết kế khác biệt, mang đến cái nhìn thoáng ở khu vực bánh sau và đặc biệt là âm thanh phát ra từ ống xả mang đến một cảm giác rất phấn khích.

2. Giá xe ADDRESS 110 Fi:

•            Xe tay ga: 28.290.000 VND

Đánh giá nhanh Address 110

•            Mẫu xe tay ga cỡ nhỏ được nhập khẩu linh kiện và lắp ráp tại Việt Nam, vừa ra mắt thị trường ngay sau Tết Nguyên đán. Những chiếc Suzuki Address đầu tiên xuất hiện tại kho của Suzuki Việt Nam. Đây là bản tay ga hạng trung, được nhập khẩu linh kiện và lắp ráp tại Việt Nam. Đối thủ của mẫu xe này là Honda Vision và Yamaha Luvias.Tại Việt Nam, Address được niêm yết mức giá 28 triệu 290 nghìn đồng (đã bao gồm VAT), đợt giao hàng đầu tiên sẽ bắt đầu từ ngày mai.

•            Tại Việt Nam, Address được cung cấp ba lựa chọn màu sắc, bao gồm đỏ, đen và trắng. Hai mẫu xe đen và trắng hướng tới người dùng yêu thích sự đơn giản, trong khi màu đỏ phù hợp với những người thích nổi bật.  Đây là dòng xe nhỏ gọn, chiều dài tổng thể chỉ 1.845 mm, rộng 665 mm và cao 1.095 mm.

3. Giá xe RAIDER R150:

•            Côn tay – 6 số: 47,690,000 VND

•            Phiên bản Ecstar: 48,190,000 VND

Raider R150 Fi 2017 đã chính thức được Suzuki Việt Nam ra mắt và bán chính hãng với giá lần lượt là: 48.990.000đ cho phiên bản màu Trắng/Xanh và Đen/Đỏ – 49.190.000đ cho phiên bản màu Xanh GP (đội đua Suzuki).. đã bao gồm thuế VAT. Giá ra giấy (bao gồm đầy đủ giấy tờ) theo tìm hiểu của blogxe.vn tham khảo là 55,5 triệu đồng (bản xanh GP).

Đánh giá nhanh Raider R150 2016

•            Xe Suzuki Raider R150 bắt đầu được bán tại thị trường trong nước từ tháng 1/2014. Mặc dù được kỳ vọng sẽ trở thành ông vua của phân khúc xe côn tay thể thao underbone tại thị trường Việt Nam.Tuy nhiên, sau gần một năm, doanh số của dòng xe này khá khiêm tốn khi chỉ đạt khoảng 4.823 xe. Tính đến thời điểm hiện tại, Raider 150 vẫn đang là dòng xe hyper underbone duy nhất tại thị trường Việt Nam. Mức giá đề xuất được hãng đưa ra cho bản Raider 2015 là 46,99 triệu đồng.

4. Giá xe AXELO 125

•            Côn tay: 27,790,000 VND

•            Côn tự động: 23,990,000 VND

•            Côn tay (Phiên bản Ecstar): 28,290,000 VND

Đánh giá nhanh xe Axelo 125

•            Hãng Suzuki ra mắt xe Axelo 125 2016 mẫu xe côn tay chính hãng mẫu mã thể thao trẻ trung giá rẻ nhất tại Việt Nam là sự lựa chọn cho các bạn thích xe tay côn mà chi phí thấp. Tem xe trên cả 3 phiên bản đều thiết kế lại hoàn toàn, đã gọn gàng và thể thao hơn. Hơn nữa, gù tay lái được sơn màu vàng/đen/xanh tuỳ theo từng phiên bản màu sơn đi kèm sên vàng hiệu KMC.

Address   284 Vong,  ; 02438 235 235  $Link$

----------

